# ماهو الثالوث المقدس..سؤال



## باحث عن الخلاص (25 مايو 2009)

اريد اسأل 
عن معنى الثالوث المقدس
وكيف يعقل إن الثلاثة هم في الاصل واحد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2009)

باحث عن الخلاص قال:


> كيف يعقل إن الثلاثة هم في الاصل واحد



*1 × 1 × 1 = 1


لكن

1 + 1 + 1 = 3*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2009)

باحث عن الخلاص قال:


> اريد اسأل
> عن معنى الثالوث المقدس
> وكيف يعقل إن الثلاثة هم في الاصل واحد




*أخى باحث عن الخلاص
إقراء هذا الرابط
وحاول تتفهم ما مكتوب به
وبعد ذلك نبسط لك مفهوم الثالوث الأقدس​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87974

*"]عظة التثليث والتوحيد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


http://www.mediafire.com/?zit2voatlzg


http://www.mediafire.com/?qt90oxegdfn


----------



## fredyyy (25 مايو 2009)

باحث عن الخلاص قال:


> اريد اسأل
> عن معنى الثالوث المقدس
> وكيف يعقل إن الثلاثة هم في الاصل واحد


 

*وهذا رابط آخر ... يا باحث عن الخلاص ... رجاء قراءته *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43229*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2009)

باحث عن الخلاص قال:


> اريد اسأل
> عن معنى الثالوث المقدس
> وكيف يعقل إن الثلاثة هم في الاصل واحد


 
*الثالوث الأقدس هو*
*الأب والإبن والروح القدس*​

*أى أقنوم الله الأب *
*وأقنوم الله الإبن*
*وأقنوم الله الروح القدس*
*إن أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس لهم نفس الجوهر الإلاهى*
*ولهم فى طبيعتهم الإلوهيه نفس الخواص بالنسبة للإرادة والطاقة والقوة والسلطان*
*إن التمييز بينهم مؤسس على خواصهم الإقنومية التى تتعلق بمصدرهم*
*الأب هوالمصدر الأساسى ويتميز بالإبوة *
*الإبن يتميز بأنه إبن الله المرسل من الآب .الإبن هو الذى به خلقت كل الأشياء وبه تم الفداء*
*الروح القدس هى الروح المنبثق من الله .هو معطى الحياة ومصدر التقديس *
*با لروح القدس يسكن الله فى المؤمن المسيحى*​ 
*كيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد؟*​ 
*النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية.*​ 
*هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. *
*فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو الآب والابن والروح قدس.*​​
*إقنوم تعنى :كينونة متمايزة*


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز ...هذا الرابط سيساعدك كثيرا" في فهم الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185


----------



## Strident (26 مايو 2009)

من هو أقنوم الابن؟ إنه حكمة الله! و هو نفسه الذي تجسد في شخص يسوع المسيح...أنظر ماذا يقول عن نفسه في سفر الأمثال، اصحاح 8، الآيات (22-31):

"الرب قناني أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ القدم. منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض. إذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت إذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. من قبل أن تقررت الجبال قبل التلال ابدئت. إذ لم يكن قد صنع الأرض بعد ولا البراري ولا أول اعفار المسكونة. لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر. لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر. لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الأرض. كنت عنده صانعاً وكنت كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه. فرحة في مسكونة أرضه ولذاتي مع بني آدم."

و التفسير هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Proverbs/8

هذه واحدة من آيات كثيرة عن أقنوم الابن، لكني قرأتها قريباً و أعجبتني جداً...

المجد لك يا رب


----------

